

XKCD "Hell" implemented in flash - edd
http://www.swfme.com/view/1046212

======
gfodor
Man can anyone have any fun these days without people coming in and saying the
gravity is wrong, the arrow keys are broken, the lines don't disappear if you
manage to get them all lined up, that its not that impressive this was put
together because it's a mere physics simulation, and so on.

Does the high quality of posts on HN tilt us towards criticism instead of
praise, even when it's not warranted? Clearly this was not posted for a code
review.

~~~
dhume
_and saying the gravity is wrong, the arrow keys are broken, the lines don't
disappear if you manage to get them all lined up_

I think those people simply forgot what the game is called. It's not a bug --
it's a feature!

------
theschwa
Does Randall realize the power he has? If he wants something to be made or
done, all he has to do is post a drawing of his idea, and someone brings it to
life.

~~~
MikeCapone
He should probably draw a liquid fluoride thorium reactor, then..

(If you don't know about the LFTR, check out this talk by Kirk Sorensen:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZR0UKxNPh8>)

~~~
fbu
It only take 48 hours to hack some flash together, might take longer for a
liquid fluoride reactor...

~~~
billswift
It might also depend on how suicidal you're feeling. Check this out
[http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/things_i_wont_work_with...](http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/things_i_wont_work_with/)
and notice how many involve fluorine.

~~~
brazzy
Notice also how many involve nitrogen - and you're breathing that right now!

Like nitrogen, the nastiness of flourine is _potential_. Most actual flourine
composites, including those proposed to be used in reactors, are quite stable.

------
gort
Sadly, even if you can arrange for some blocks to line up in an approximate
row, they don't disappear! Satan, you do not play fair, sir!

~~~
seasoup
That's because you said an "approximate" row. If you get them exactly right it
works out. All you have to do is get them jumbled together to fill in the
round hole at the bottom and put the long straight piece horizontally across
it. If you get if just right, then you can start balancing other pieces on top
an come out with a perfect row. Then it disappears just like regular tetris.
AWESOME!

Have fun!

~~~
gort
Lies! or so I strongly suspect.

------
IgorPartola
Original comic: <http://www.xkcd.com/724/>

------
twalling
Gravity needs to be just a little stronger.

~~~
sjf
I think the blocks need to be sticky, it might actually be playable if the
blocks would stop bouncing around.

~~~
rsheridan6
Maybe in Purgatory.

------
cubicle67
I see Hell is located in a low-g environment

~~~
dazmax
No, it's just slow motion. To make eternity seem longer.

------
daten
My observations of the game mechanics.

0\. Once a piece touches another piece, you lose control of it.

1\. The weight of one piece can affect the balance of others.

2\. If you hold a piece against the side walls, it will stop descending.

3\. If you move a piece into the wall and then immediately away from it, you
can put it into a slow spin while still being able to flip the piece.

4\. You can control the descent speed by tapping the down arrow. After each
acceleration, the downward velocity resets when you stop accelerating. If you
reduce the speed with which the pieces collide, the already stable pieces will
not bounce as much.

5\. Getting something really close to a complete horizontal row does not cause
the row to disappear. I have not yet achieved an arguably perfect horizontal
row.

------
chops
It's a pretty fun little toy. More amazing though, is just how quickly this
was hacked together. The comic was what, two days ago?

Incredible.

~~~
jheriko
Not really...

~~~
devinj
Don't know why this is downvoted. The turnaround time for a functioning tetris
game is very quick, within a day (even if you don't know the tools yet). This
one isn't even a functioning tetris game, it's basically just a physics
simulation (probably using an existing library) with very simple rules that
are activated upon collision.

~~~
chops
I'm not suggesting that this is The Technological Achievement of Our Age (TM),
only that it's impressive that two days after the posting of a webcomic, that
the comic's theme has been actualized. Tetris isn't a hard problem, and this
almost certainly used a physics library, but it's impressive and amusing
nonetheless.

Maybe I'm easily impressed, but _I_ think it's neat.

------
ivankirigin
Alternative tetris hell: <http://qntm.org/files/hatetris/hatetris.html>

~~~
Avshalom
While not tetris hell <http://www.chroniclogic.com/triptych.htm> is a more
polished "falling blocks with physics" game thats pretty fun (kinda old these
days I guess)

------
DrJokepu
Fun stuff. Has a fair number of bugs especially when the blocks are around the
edges of the pit. And I think the edge of the bottom half circle always
applies its reaction force upwards and not radially so it feels a bit
unnatural (also the blocks cannot slide because of that). Still cool stuff
though.

------
samratjp
now, all that's left is "sudo make me a sandwich"

------
smileplease
if you keep the right / left key pressed then the bricks dont move down! lol..

good job!

~~~
username3
If you keep rotating a piece while holding left or right, the piece escapes
hell.

------
grimoire
This is genius.

~~~
frou_dh
Young people in Britain will call a tasty sandwich genius. That word will lose
its meaning if we aren't careful!

